# Can you help me please?!



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

I am looking to buy a Z31 turbo from a 300ZX. The guy is telling me its rebuilt and had a T2 flange welded onto it. I am looking at the pic he sent me of it and am unsure if a .48a/r is a T3. I was thinking it was maybe a T25 turbo. Here is a pic of it. I am unsure what it is and am looking for some help before I fork over the cash for a turbo if it is not what its stated to be. Help me out fellas. Thanks!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Doesn't look like the T3 on mine


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Ut oh, thats not a good sign. I wonder if it might be a T28. I'd love that :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

94sentragtr said:


> Ut oh, thats not a good sign. I wonder if it might be a T28. I'd love that :thumbup:



What # does it have on the inside of the exhuast housing?


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

wes said:


> What # does it have on the inside of the exhuast housing?


I don't have the turbo in my possession but I will ask the seller then post up what he says. I just didn't want to buy a turbo before I was positive it was a T3.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Exhaust:
85EGarrett
272-2
687
.63 (inside housing)

Intake:
A/R 48
2-2
Garrett
M24
F58 (in triangle)

Wastegate:
430819-121
05048
23021

There is the info he sent me. Can someone identify the turbo from this? :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

94sentragtr said:


> Exhaust:
> 85EGarrett
> 272-2
> 687
> ...



It def. sounds like a T25 of some sort. Possibly a bluebird turbo as I am thought they had a .63 exhaust housing. Does not appear to be a T3.

ALso it does not appear a T25 exhaust flange was wleded on to the turbo unless he meant he had a T2 flange welded on to his manifold. Not sure hwy;d you want to run a smaller T25 on that motor anyway...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

We need more pics to give a definate assumption on what turbo it is.. BUT from what i can see, it looks like an old t3, or possibly T25 I think a t25 is the best bet (from compressor side).. the ehxaust flange is a dead gve away


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Grrr...just what I thought lol. Well, looks like I will be looking for a BB turbo. Anyone wanna trade a Apex'i N1 3'' turbo muffler for a T25? :thumbup:


----------

